# The Portrait Of Gloom FarmHouse. July 2015



## cunningplan (Aug 1, 2015)

Its been a long time since my last post, its been a hard year so far but I still managed to get out for a day with mockingbird and Blod (Will have to find if she has a name on here  ) while I was on holiday down south. It was as long or as far as last years but we managed to go to 6 places with only one fail.
This is the first and we got here about 6am and while from the outside you wouldn't think there would be anything left inside. It was not full of stuff but what there was made the trip worthwhile.
Anyway on with the photos 
the whole set can be found here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157655171469230

























































Thanks for looking


----------



## NakedEye (Aug 1, 2015)

Really nice set of images Tony chap....great gloomy atmosphere inside...wonder who the lady is in the portrait?? Did you find her attractive?  Just a note - you'd have got an epic shot if you'd stuck it on top of the mantle piece especially with that wallpaper surrounding it! Enjoyed these Tony chap


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice one cunningplan..and lovely to see you posting again


----------



## ironsky (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice report, this is the sort of place I like little damage and a few original features and looks a nice location.


----------



## smiler (Aug 1, 2015)

Nicely Done CP, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2015)

Good to hear from you.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 1, 2015)

Just goes to show you can't judge a book by its cover
Nice work CP


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2015)

Well you have certainly made up for lost time Tony!Cracking set of images and so much to see.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad you did. Stunning set.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nicely captured. Nice report


----------



## degenerate (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice one, deffo got an eerie vibe to it.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 4, 2015)

good start to the day, you just knew from here on it was going to get better, that shot of the piano is lovely mate.


----------

